# Thinking of getting a GTO...



## 04stratusr/t (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay, so I've been "lurking" around on here for a few days now trying to gather some general info on the GTO. I'm considering an '04 mainly because it's a little cheaper. I've never really been a big GM fan so I pretty much know nothing about their engines/ the reliability of their engines. I have a few questions for you all.. any responses will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!

1.) What kind of MPG are you guys with the 04/5.7 getting?

2.) How much is your insurance per month? (Please include age) 

3.) How reliable is the 5.7? ( I drive at least 1000mi/wk, so reliability is VERY important.)

4.) Is it an overall comfortable ride on the highway?

EDIT:
5.) Anyone know the saftey ratings?

I'm sure I had a couple more, but it's still early. Haha. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

04stratusr/t said:


> Okay, so I've been "lurking" around on here for a few days now trying to gather some general info on the GTO. I'm considering an '04 mainly because it's a little cheaper. I've never really been a big GM fan so I pretty much know nothing about their engines/ the reliability of their engines. I have a few questions for you all.. any responses will be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!
> 
> 1.) What kind of MPG are you guys with the 04/5.7 getting?
> ...



1. No clue about the 5.7/ My 6.0 6sp gets 15 around town, 22 on the hwy
2. Im in my 40s perfect record, insurance works out to $1100/year
3. Gen III small blocks are bullet proof if not abused. My neighbor has an iron 5.3 in his pickup with over 300K miles on it. Tight as a drum. It will live long and prosper.
4. Yes.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

1. I have a 6spd, so my overall average is 18mpg, 12-16 when romping on it (most of the time), and 28-32 crusing at highway speeds.

2. I pay $1100 for 6 months, but I've got a minivan wrapped up in that as well. 33, clean record.

3. LS1 is a very dependable motor when you take care of it. The only concerns I would have are more for the front suspension/alignment, as it seems I have to take mine in for an alignment every 6 mo.

4. Ride's beautifully. One of the most comfortable I've been in.


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

1.) I have an 06 6spd. I'm getting 13-15 in the city (I take streets 75% of my commute to and from work, and I have a lead foot) and I get about 20-22 on the highway(driving between 80-100). My average is around 15 mpg. 

2.) I'm 27, I pay $744 every six months, I do have a multicar discount and I do have 1 or 2 tickets on my record as well. My insurance only went up $8 dollars from my 04 Honda Accord Coupe 4cylinder and that includes uping my coverage to the highest limits. The GTO is not considered a sport car. It was a premium coupe or something like that.

3.) I'm not too sure. Honestly, I'm not a big domestic car fan. I've always had imports. The domestic cars I had in the past(mainly Ford) gave me nothing but problems. I got my car in 08/06, so far so good. I did do my research and the cars gets good marks for reliability. It's a consumer guide's recommended for all years.

4.) I really like the ride. It's the perfect blend of sportiness and cruiser. The only time you really feel the roughness is over potholes and bumps. It rides smoother then my Accord with sport package wheels.

5.) As far as the safety ratings, I looked everywhere. All the results are the same, not tested. I'm sure it wouldn't be a 5 star for side impact due to the lack of side airbags.

I actually went to the dealership to get a 04 GTO, but ended up getting a brand new 06. I hope the info helped.


----------



## 04stratusr/t (Jan 3, 2007)

I appreciate everyones answers, please, keep them coming!  I've been getting some quotes all day and most of them don't seem to differ much from my strat... hence the name, 04stratusr/t. Either way, I'm 19, so pretty much no matter what I have, insurance is going to eat me. Don't get me wrong, I'm not some punk ass rich kid whose parents will be buying. I've been working since I was 15 and got lucky and landed a good job 18(designing log houses). Check out the website if you feel the need, www.applog.com So everything I have, I've paid for. Okay, so that was way off subject, I just noticed from a few posts that people aren't too friendly about mom n dad buying everything, just wanted to make it clear, I'm not one of them. The r/t's a quick little car, I'm just looking for something with a little more with that V8 rumble.  Once again, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a 04 R/T Dodge Stratus Coupe with the 3.0 single overhead cam, it was burgundy. Then I Saw a 2005 Pontiac GTO Torrid Red, 6 speed. What do you think I did next? You guess it I basically doubled my power. I had 40,000miles on the stratus. The car was not bad at all. I thought it was fast. It was fast for its size. The weird thing was the motor was a Mitsubishi motor probrably an eclipse. I wish I still had it for a beater.


----------



## 04stratusr/t (Jan 3, 2007)

Humbler... 

The Strat is basicly an Eclipse with an identity crisis. Almost everything mechanical is identical to an Eclipse. I mean I like it, it's quick for it's size(almost 4000lbs) with such a small engine. I'm just looking for something faster.haha.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

Then go with the goat, you will not regret it, believe me, coming from an ex rt stratus owner. :cool


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

ok mine is an 06 but i'd imagine the 04 is similar. 
1) i have an 06 with the sp man and i get about 18.2 mpg according to the computer
2) i pay 750 bucks every 6 months at age 26
3) reliablity hasn't been an issue. i bought the car around 22 sept 06 and have 8k+ miles on it
4) ride is good but watch out for jarring potholes. a friend said he thought it rode better than the rustang. it's a rwd which you'll only feel the torque steer if you juice it in a corner or some loose stone.
5) i saw someone post safety rating here they had found on the monaro which is basically the same holden vauxhall product with a different sticker.
i don't remember if i drove the 04 or not but i did drive an 05 but the 06 said come get me. pick your tranny according to your preference. i do traffic but i love rowing my gears but like any car on the road, it's not the fastest grocery getter but it'll haul the mail when you want it to.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

1) I got about 16 city, 24 highway (6-speed) when I had my '04
2) About 80 bucks per month (33)
3) Ask Groucho about long-term reliability, he is over 90K with his '04
4) Very comfortable ride
5) Dunno, I don't buy cars to wreck 'em


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

bchguy111 said:


> 1.)
> 3.) I'm not too sure. Honestly, I'm not a big domestic car fan. I've always had imports. The domestic cars I had in the past(mainly Ford) gave me nothing but problems. I got my car in 08/06, so far so good. I did do my research and the cars gets good marks for reliability. It's a consumer guide's recommended for all years.
> .


FORD

FIX OR REPAIR DAYILY  :rofl: :willy: :lol:


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Found On Road Dead


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

f**CKED Over Rebuilt Dodge


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

You guys may be ford haters, but I personally love my 67 Mustang. 351w bored 30 over to 357ci. Had it dynoed here at Pro Dyno in phx, az and it was putting down 403hp to the ground. Very fun car. Had over 10K into it and it still "looked" like a beater. (I was going for performance first; appearance last)


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I like shelby and boss stangs Oh and of course Ellanor


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> I like shelby and boss stangs Oh and of course Ellanor


Nothing like a 1969 Boss Niner. Dayum.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree


----------

